# which gun to buy?



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

so iv found myself with a little extra cash and so im thinking of purchasing a new gun as a "fun gun" for the range ect... i already own a Ruger LC9 as my concealed carry. the front runners im looking at are Taurus 44, Five Seven, or a 5.56/223 rifle of some sort. others that are in the "possibility" category would be a beretta (.9mm or larger) or a Ruger Blackhawk. so what do you guys think?


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

all good choices i would go for the 5.7


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

the 5.7 or a 5.56 of some sort


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'd buy a .223 from a private owner


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I'd buy a .223 from a private owner


that sounds like some sort of an offer haha! i have wanted a 5.7 for a loooooooong time but i cant find any place around here who sells them. i just dont know what to choose . i want a rifle and the 5.7 a lot but at the same time there is just something that draws me to revolvers. such a difficult choice....


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Might want to think about ammo prices too. 5.7 can be hard to find at times, and ammo runs around $23-29 per 50 rounds. I work at the gun counter at great lakes outdoor supply in Middlefield. .223/5.56 can be cheapest to shoot, but I like my .44 also


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

silverbullets said:


> Might want to think about ammo prices too. 5.7 can be hard to find at times, and ammo runs around $23-29 per 50 rounds. I work at the gun counter at great lakes outdoor supply in Middlefield. .223/5.56 can be cheapest to shoot, but I like my .44 also
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that is the biggest downside of the 5.7 besides not being able to find one of course. the rifle im looking at is an M4 style. the problem is that i just dont know much about them and there are SO MANY different M4 styles on the market. i know people say Bushmaster makes a good M4 but then others say RockRiver also makes a good M4 for about $300 cheaper....


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Those are all great options! If you are interested in a 44 shoot me a pm. I have a practically new raging bull I may part with. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> that sounds like some sort of an offer haha! i have wanted a 5.7 for a loooooooong time but i cant find any place around here who sells them. i just dont know what to choose . i want a rifle and the 5.7 a lot but at the same time there is just something that draws me to revolvers. such a difficult choice....



Nope, mine aren't for sale. If you can find a RRA $300 cheaper than a bushmaster... Buy it


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

you also need to decide where your going to have the Fun at. a 44 is fun to shoot for a little bit. but it really hurts in the wallet. Beretta makes nice 9mm I had the 92fs and recently trade it away for a colt junior and a smith model 10. I got the better of the trade in regards to value, but man was the 92fs nice to shoot I already miss it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and get a black rifle, or three.


Start with just the receiver, so you can afford a few of them. That way when the pukes in DC ban them in the next 3 months you'll have multiple platforms on which to build, grandfathered in.

They're $150 right about now... go get'm.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a black rifle, or three.
> 
> 
> Start with just the receiver, so you can afford a few of them. That way when the pukes in DC ban them in the next 3 months you'll have multiple platforms on which to build, grandfathered in.
> ...


Elaborate .....what do you mean by black rifle........as wife and I was talking today, told her I'm going to getting some more soon


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M4/AR rifles are called black rifles because they are black (most of them anyhow)


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a black rifle, or three.
> 
> 
> Start with just the receiver, so you can afford a few of them. That way when the pukes in DC ban them in the next 3 months you'll have multiple platforms on which to build, grandfathered in.
> ...


well i might get one rifle...i dont really need three lol. depending on the price i might be able to get two of the firearms i was talking about but they would probably be used. i have owned several pistols but they have all been new so i dont know what to look for in a used gun. i know Olde English sells a ton of used guns...anybody have luck with them? thats where i have purchased all my new firearms from.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> M4/AR rifles are called black rifles because they are black (most of them anyhow)


so i was looking up youtube reviews of the Rock River LAR15 and stumbled upon this guys video....thought you might know him lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> so i was looking up youtube reviews of the Rock River LAR15 and stumbled upon this guys video....thought you might know him lol
> 
> 
> Rock river arms LAR 15 3 12 12 - YouTube


Dang that's a good looking shooter


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Dang that's a good looking shooter


haha i enjoyed the video and am leaning toward that or a colt M4....have you had any problems with your LAR so far? besides the very first round issue.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> haha i enjoyed the video and am leaning toward that or a colt M4....have you had any problems with your LAR so far? besides the very first round issue.


That was my only jam and I've got probably 2500 rounds thru it now. Likes everything.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> That was my only jam and I've got probably 2500 rounds thru it now. Likes everything.


which LAR is it? i know Rock River has many different varieties.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

the 5.7 would be a great buy if you could get military ammo other wise it is just a 22 mag. I have no use for one. I do like the 50 round mags for the rifles.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems like a poor time to remind folks how easy it is to get assault rifles, legally.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

glacier_dropsy said:


> Seems like a poor time to remind folks how easy it is to get assault rifles, legally.


I would rather not have this turn into a political debate as that was not the objective of the thread. if you would like to make a suggestion in reference to the original post i would appreciate it though.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

I have nothing to offer in that regard, only fired one once over a decade ago. But I will say, as you have said, that form of firearm is a luxury, a toy, a fun gun to pop. It is not needed for home security or hunting in the US.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

glacier_dropsy said:


> I have nothing to offer in that regard, only fired one once over a decade ago. But I will say, as you have said, that form of firearm is a luxury, a toy, a fun gun to pop. It is not needed for home security or hunting in the US.


i have a 9mm pistol which i have trained heavily with (and obtained a CCW with) for defense. hopefully i never have to use it for defense though.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

well i made my decision. in light of current events i ended up deciding to go with an M4 while i still could. i ended up purchasing a Core 15 M4. i made the decision shortly after posting this thread and after reading some of the suggestions posted here. at first i was going to buy a Rock River after hearing such great reviews from some of you guys. well the only arms shop i'm was familiar with was Olde English. they were out of stock on EVERY AR with the exception of the Colt M4 (this was on Saturday or Sunday). while i was prepared to spend the $1,300 on the colt, i was kind of hoping on a Rock River which was only around $1,000 (since ammo is pretty expensive). Then on Monday before i was going to head up to Olde English, i remembered that there is a tiny gun shop like a mile from me (Miami gun shop) so i decided to stop by there to see what they had. they didn't have any names i was familiar with so i asked them to tell me about their product as i had been looking into Rock River and Colt. all of the associates started to educate me on what they had (Windham, Diamondback, Core 15, and a few others). i learned that they are all recently started companies and that they are all competitive with the bigger names and better than some (bushmaster). i found the story on the beginnings of Windham particularly entertaining. anyway, they all had M4s for much less than Colt and two of the three were cheaper than Rock River. well they were down to one Windham, one Diamondback, and two Core 15s. the associates then told me that as of thursday their whole storage room was filled with ARs and as of Monday, those four rifles were all they had left (and they had sold over 150 magazines in that same time frame). they told me if i were getting one, it would be best to do it then because they predicted to be out by the end of the day. so feeling pretty confident in choosing one of those three brands, i decided to get the money to make the purchase. i went to the bank to move my money from savings and was informed that the check i deposited ON THURSDAY wouldn't be cleared until the next day (today). i'm not sure what that was about but i was pretty pissed. i started assuming the worst (that by the next day all the ARs in the area would be sold out and that the gunmakers wouldn't be able to make enough to meet demand before the seemingly imminent AR ban. i pretty much thought that i wouldn't get an AR before the ban because the bank didn't clear my money). well this morning rolled around and first thing upon waking up i checked with Olde English and was told that they were sold out of everything including the Colt M4. so i went to the bank, moved my money, and headed to Miami gun shop. they still had one of the Core 15s and the Diamondback! so after much deliberation i decided to go with the Core 15. amazingly enough it was being sold for $805 (Core 15 is selling them for $899 on their website as of today)! my only gripe is that it didn't come with a rear sight, but i just bought one there and still spent less than the firearm was being sold for online. the clerk then told me that they had just called the companies this morning to order more and they all said the same thing, that they are extremely backed up and wont be able to ship for a long time, so i got one of the last ARs in the Dayton area. needless to say i'm pretty ecstatic! i got a quality product, and spent about $500 less than i thought i was going to spend. 

thanks for reading this EXTREMELY LONG post and thanks to everyone for their advice, i really do appreciate it!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice looking rifle. Ive got two complete lowers on the way from new york that should be here next week. Just sitting around and waiting on the uppers fronm rra so who knows when that is. Just wondering, what kind a scope you got mounted on that?

Forgot to ask, how much you want for those 3 mags? Im gona have two complete rifles and no mags! Ha aint that a bi$%h!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Dang that's a good looking shooter


you look like one bad arse, gum chewin' , sum of a b*%^tch! LOL

nice vid!!!


----------

